# X trail - Best way to drive



## steado (Nov 27, 2007)

So which of you knows the best way to maximise the MPG for a 2.2DCI X trail???


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I keep my revs below 2k around town, turn the engine off when stationary and sit behind lorries when on the motorway (keeping inside their slipstream) and I only turn the AC on when I absolutely need it.
I monitor my MPG every tank fill and the best I have achieved between fills is *48.16 MPG*

Can anyone beat that?


----------



## steado (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW!!! That is amazing. So far am only getting around 32MPG with the aircon off and 50%+ motorway miles. Im worried theres somthing wrong with mine now.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

32 mpg does seem very low, I think the worst I have had is about 34.
I use a fully synth oil in the engine and I used slick 50 in the engine when I changed the oil some time back, I also have a free flow air filter but other than that my car is standard.

She does have 63,000 miles on her (still on her original turbo and intercooler), that migth mean she's loosened up abit


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The best way to drive to save fuel, is to have the exy sitting on top of a tow truck and you enjoying the breeze. hehehehehehe 

Seriously though, every one of us has different driving habbits and style, so if you're driving around the city and/or the highway like a grandpa (no offence to grandpas here) you will obviously save fuel and the opposite is correct, lead foot will cause more fuel consumption, but plenty of fun 

There is an existing thread in which we talked about the fuel consumption averages which you guys may wanna look at.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

A member of my family works for Nissan and gets a new car every six months. He's now had four 2.2 dCi Xtrails and found a big variation in consumption between them. Some will be down to tolerances but most seems to be due to changes needed to meet new emmission standards etc. Might be useful to give year of manufacture and mileage to get an idea of the differences.

Has recently been given the new XT model with the 2.0L diesel so will see how that goes.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Mines a late 03 (first of the dCi's) with just under 64,000 on the clock


----------

